# Eyes opening



## barlowe (Apr 30, 2006)

When do Maltese newborns open their eyes? I thought it was around 1 week.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

new born maltese are born with eyes closed :wub: open around 10-14 days ..jo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 22 2008, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655640


> new born maltese are born with eyes closed :wub: open around 10-14 days ..jo [/B]


Yep, it's around 10-14 days, like Jo said.


----------

